# What tires do you have?



## movement (Dec 15, 2005)

Just like it says...


----------



## SnickerGTI (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

Pirelli Pzero Nero M+S 


_Modified by SnickerGTI at 11:04 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: What tires do you have? (SnickerGTI)*

kuhmo ecsta mx


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: What tires do you have? (02vw1.8turbo)*

pirelli pzero nero


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: What tires do you have? (gt[I])*

Falken Ziex 512s
Toyo Proxes
Michelin Pilot Sports
... all on different cars, yes.


----------



## Ntownperformance (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (Moofluffen)*

Good Year Eagle F 1s and i like the way they look and handle but tread life is not all that great


----------



## One-EightT (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (Ntownperformance)*

Goodyear Assurance TripleTred http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (One-EightT)*

i haved several different falken....and i'm going to keep buying them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: What tires do you have? (shawshank2)*

Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3, came with my wheels when I bought them. Getting rid of them ASAP, as soon as these are done (which should be relatively soon cause their treadwear sucks). Who buys ****in $220+ tires for a VW?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: What tires do you have? (vengeance18t)*

dunlop direzza dz101's 
pretty good i like em 
i had p zero nero's before and i loved those


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (JettaGT8V80)*

tiger paws or something like that







getting new wheels and tires soon though


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

bridgestone potenza c009 all season


----------



## utjrod7 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

General Exclamation Point UHP's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: What tires do you have? (utjrod7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utjrod7* »_General Exclamation Point UHP's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Exclaim_
Kumho Ecsta ASX


----------



## ozuMa (Mar 19, 2007)

Yokohama Avid H4's


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

Falken Ziex 512's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (bluebora20v)*

Nexen







Surprisingly I think they are pretty good. 
I didnt think my wheels deserved anything better. SAve the Pirellis for the BBS wheels.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

hankook ventus k-104


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

I am soon to have Falken FK-452's on my new wheels. Right now I have Michelin all seasons lol.


----------



## mires (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: What tires do you have? (gt[I])*


Quote, originally posted by *gt*_ »_pirelli pzero nero


----------



## js03gti (Apr 24, 2006)

falken ziex 512's


----------



## utjrod7 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
_Exclaim_
Kumho Ecsta ASX


_I know. It was a joke._


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (js03gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *js03gti* »_falken ziex 512's

x2. This is my second set and I will probably keep buying them.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

cheapo federal super steels...came w/ the car..not my top choice at all...


----------



## VeeeDubbed03 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (nastyhabit16v)*

Continental - ContiExtremeContact


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

bald bfgoodrich or ice skates


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

small streched falkens


----------



## makenramen (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (nowdubnvr6)*

Ecsta ASX


----------



## Richhh (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: What tires do you have? (bluebora20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluebora20v* »_
Kumho Ecsta ASX


same...love em


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (movement)*

Sumitomo HTRZ FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So much better over stock and one Michelin that came on the car.










_Modified by vr6ninja at 1:12 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: What tires do you have? (vengeance18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vengeance18t* »_Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3, came with my wheels when I bought them. Getting rid of them ASAP, as soon as these are done (which should be relatively soon cause their treadwear sucks). Who buys ****in $220+ tires for a VW?

Haha, I ran those on mine last summer. They do stick nicely








I've run the stock Goodyear Eagles, Michelin Pilot Sports, the GS-D3's, a set of Falken Ziex's, and now going with ContiExtreme's as soon as the new wheels come in.
and yeh, that's all in 60k miles


----------



## kack (Jul 22, 2004)

BFG G-Force KDW summers
Gislave Euro winters


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

all seasons aka winters: Goodyear triple tread
summer: Fusion ZRI


----------



## sWeet1.8T (Sep 12, 2006)

205/55/15 Goodyear assurance tripple tread (winter)
215/45/17 Goodyear f1 gs-d3 (summer)


----------



## 03one8T (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (sWeet1.8T)*

falkens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

Kumho Ecsta SPT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (borline)*

General UHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gawa (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (XClayX)*

Continental Sport Contact 2 (street)
Bridgestone Potenza RE070 (track)


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Goodrich KD's. (street and track for the time being)


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (ozuMa)*

Yokohama Avid H4's on the Jetta
&
Yokohama Avid V4s on the A4
I absolutely love them.
I had horrible luck with the Falken Ziex ZE 512s. They wore funny, they were load and they wore very quickly. I had perfec alignment and everything.


----------



## KMFurDM (Mar 19, 2002)

Michelin Pilot Sport AS. Probably the best tire I've ever had.


----------



## raceral (Jul 13, 2004)

General UHP's


----------



## greekdubber (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (03one8T)*

Dunlop SP9000


----------



## rocco2gti (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (greekdubber)*

Hankook Ventus Rs2-Z212 and I'm in love


----------



## DavesGTI (May 18, 2002)

Toyo T1 R's


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Dunlop SP Sport 01


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (rocco2gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2gti* »_Hankook Ventus Rs2-Z212 and I'm in love


when those wear out buy the rt-615's from falken. you'll fall in love all over again







I've had both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
currently i rock some Viking snow techs for winter (an usually runs into summer for one reason or another w/ them still on







)
and for summer some falken rt-215's. gonna finish off this set, sell my AHEM other set of brand new 14" 215's to buy 615's for next summer


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_when those wear out buy the rt-615's from falken. you'll fall in love all over again







I've had both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
currently i rock some Viking snow techs for winter (an usually runs into summer for one reason or another w/ them still on







)
and for summer some falken rt-215's. gonna finish off this set, sell my AHEM other set of brand new 14" 215's to buy 615's for next summer

I have 615's waiting in my shed, there getting put on this week....


----------



## stevehecht (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_Kumho Ecsta SPT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2


----------



## -Skitch- (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What tires do you have? (Ntownperformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ntownperformance* »_Good Year Eagle F 1s 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: What tires do you have? (-Skitch-)*

On my old Borbet VM 17x8 I ran 225-45-17 Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3. 
On my current Mille Miglia Evo5's 18x8 I'm running 225-40-18 Kumho Ecsta SPT's.
The SPT's are very good, but the F1's are excellent. I have the old setup for track and auto-X still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In the winter I run Nokian Hakka-whatevers RSi in 225-45-17. Feels like an all-season in the dry and super-awesome in the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: What tires do you have? (Mikes72sb)*

currently running the Bridgestone Potenza 960...but am getting ready to buy the Potenza 050 as my summer tire and will use the 960 as my UHP all-season winter tire


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
x2. This is my second set and I will probably keep buying them.

They're getting replaced by the 912, an asymetrical design instead of the 512's directional. You can probably keep finding them, but places like my shop have orders to remove our stock of 512's once all our 912's come in.
I'm running Toyo T1-S, nice but I want to replace them with something grippier. Noise and comfort be damned, my poly engine mounts mde that point moot for me.








Winter time my Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22's work really well, but when they wear out I think I'll go for a set of Hankook Icebears and see how they feel for half the price of the Blizzak.


----------

